# N'en avoir que faire / n'avoir que faire de



## marta_sp/cat

Hola,

dudo del significado de esta frase. Os pongo en contexto: una bruja está explicando la composición y el efecto de unos polvos mágicos a la amante de un importante monarca. Con estos polvos mágicos puede eliminar aquello que no le gusta (insinúa la muerte de una persona, incluso). Y acaba diciendo:

_Nous appellons cette poudre-là, poudre à succession. Mais encore une fois nous n'en avons que faire ici._

¿Alguien me puede explicar (en francés o en castellano) qué significa la segunda frase? Sinceramente, no sé si quiere decir que nunca han elaborado dichos polvos, que sólo lo han hecho una vez... 

Merci beaucoup.

Marta.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Hola,  

Quiere decir que en las circunstancias no importa nada esta denominación de "poudre à succession " : "Otra vez, ¿ qué nos le da ?  ¿ a nos qué importa este decir ?


----------



## marta_sp/cat

¡Ah!

Entiendo, creo que podría decir... "aunque, en realidad, poco importa el nombre".

¡Muchas gracias, *J.F.de TROYES*!

Marta.


----------



## anneta

Saludos!¿ Cómo se puede traducir esta frase?: " Elle s'est accrochée de  lui *qui n'a que faire d'elle*".

  Gracias.
 Je vous souhaite une bonne année 2007 à tous!!


----------



## muriel.m

Bonjour, Hola

No seria mas bien:
elle s'est accrochée à lui (?)

Algo como:
Se enamoro de él pero pasa de ella

De todas formas espera mas respuestas

Saludos


----------



## totor

Otra posibilidad, *a él ella no le va ni le viene*.


----------



## yserien

Como traducción es una traducción. "Ella se ha enamorado locamente de él, que no sabe que hacer con ella".


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Amigas/os, tengo este párrafo, bastante sencillo:

"Que dans cette nuit toutes les vaches soient noires, comme Hegel l'objectait à Schelling, est précisement une vertu pour qui... *n'a que faire* d'un exact discernement des bovidés".

Mi traducción es:

"Que en esta noche todas las vacas sean pardas, como Hegel le objetaba a schelling, es precisamente una virtud para quien... ¿no tiene que hacer? un exacto discernimiento de los bovinos".

Tengo una duda mortal en ese punto.

Y digo, entre paréntesis... a "objectait"... podría darle matiz subjuntivo y traducirlo "objetara", ¿verdad? 

Merci..................


----------



## Paquita

Si no fuera un texto filosófico me decantaría por "a la que le importa un pepino"...

Pero aquí, no me atrevo.

En cuanto al subjuntivo, no veo ningún matiz de hipótesis en la frase francesa... sino una realidad bien real


----------



## GURB

Hola
Puedes dárselo, eso sí, pero sería traicionar el original. En francés expresa una realidad, entonces debes emplear el imperfecto de indicativo y no de subjuntivo.
*...una virtud para quien no le importa nada un exacto...
*Un saludo


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Gracias!!

No conocía esa expresión, me han iluminado...

¿para quien le importa un bledo? ¿podría ser?

gracias nuevamente!!


----------



## GURB

Sí, el sentido es ése pero el registro del francés es menos familiar, menos coloquial; por eso te he propuesto un neutral *...para quien no le importa (nada)...*


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Magnífico. Muchas gracias. Desconocía totalmente esa locución. 

"...para quien nada le importa un exacto discernimiento de los bovinos", entonces...


----------



## GURB

Sí, me parece correcto pero diría:.._.para quien nada le importa que los bovinos tengan un exacto discernimiento._
Un saludo


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Es que no se trata de eso, estimado amigo. Se trata de que, según Hegel, para Schelling, en la noche, todas las vacas son pardas (o sea, en la oscuridad del entendimiento, no reconoce las diferencias), pero eso -aclara el autor del texto- es precisamente una virtud para quien no tiene el menor interés en el discernimiento de los bovinos...


----------



## lpfr

Sí, en lenguaje familiar: "a quien le importa un pepino el color de las vacas".


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Claro. Es como tú dices. Pero Gurb ha dicho que no es una locución de uso muy coloquial. Por eso sugirió "no le importa nada" en vez de "le importa un bledo" o "le importa un pepino".


----------



## Mileva

Nueva pregunta​
Hola a todos.

"De ce lamentable sexisme de l'enseignement du début du siècle, Emmy *n'a que faire*."

¿Quiere esto decir que Emmy no puede contra ese lamentable sexismo (...)? ¿O alguna otra cosa?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Pinairun

_Le Trésor:_

_N'avoir rien à faire, *n'avoir que faire* (quelque part). _Ne pas être à sa place, être importun ou inutile (dans un endroit, une situation).


----------



## Mileva

Muchas gracias, no había podido encontrar el hilo correspondiente...


----------



## Little Chandler

Nueva pregunta
​
Hola a todos:

- Panoramix : _On bannit le héros qui a tant fait pour la sauvegarde de nos libertés ! Bravo !_
 - Maestria : _Nous n'avons que faire des héros ! Il serait plus judicieux de..._
- Panoramix : _Nous, nous n'avons que faire de vos conseils, vipère !_
- Maestria : _Et nous de vos marmites, vieux hibou décati !_

(Astérix, "La Rose et le glaive")

Aunque entiendo el sentido, me genera ciertas dudas ese _n'avoir que faire_ que se emplea aquí. ¿Podríais darme un traducción o una explicación?

Gracias.


----------



## Paquita

Pasamos de los héroes/los héroes no nos importan/al diablo con los héroes
Nos importan un pito vuestros consejos

No tenemos nada que hacer con...

n'avoir que faire = (más o menos)  ne savoir que faire = ne pas savoir quoi faire


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Más que la idea de _no saber qué hacer_ con los héroes es la de no tienen ninguna utilidad para nosotros/ no tenemos que ocuparnos de ellos.
- ¡Para lo que sirven, los héroes!

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

Sí, los héroes pueden servir para algo o para alguien, pero no sirven para los que hablan...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

OK, rectifico :
- ¡Para lo que nos sirven los héroes!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

También se podría ir por esta otra vía:

- ¡Nos sobran los héroes!

Es decir que los héroes nos dan lo mismo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chlapec

Otra opción: ¡Al cuerno los héroes!


----------



## Little Chandler

¡Ahhh! Entonces entiendo que _n'avoir que faire de_ viene a ser algo así como _ne pas avoir besoin de_, pero más contundente, ¿no?

Me apunto las traducciones. ¡Mil gracias!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

*Nueva pregunta*​
¿"No contar para nada" puede dar una idea aproximada de "n'avoir que faire"?

Dice en un ensayo Merleau-Ponty: "La métaphysique classique a pu passer pour une spécialité où la litterature n'a que faire". O sea: "La metafísica clásica ha podido pasar por una especialidad en la que la literatura no contaba para nada / no tenía nada que ver". O tal vez "estaba de más". No sé qué se ajustaría más al espíritu de la locución...


----------



## Paquita

En tu contexto, tal vez: no pinta nada
y ten presente que el verbo original está en presente.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

jaja, es cierto, estaba distraído cuando escribí... 

ahora dime... "¿no pinta nada"? no logro captarlo bien...

gracias!


----------



## Paquita

Según entiendo (te ruego esperes confirmación , ya sabes, la filosofía y yo ...), la idea es que la metafísica ha sido considerada como una especialidad en la que no cabía la literatura, en la que la literatura no podía meterse, con "paso prohibido" para la literatura ... La frase me sugiere que esta forma de pensar es un error...que el resto del párrafo o del texto va a apresurarse a corregir


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Entiendo perfectamente y tienes toda la razón: sólo que "no pinta nada" me suena muy raro, no se utiliza mucho por aquí


----------



## Paquita

> *13.     * intr. Importar, significar, valer. _¿Qué pintas tú aquí?_ _Yo aquí no pinto nada, y por tanto, me voy.
> _


_
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=pintar  
_


----------



## nicduf

Pinairun said:


> _Le Trésor:_
> 
> _N'avoir rien à faire, *n'avoir que faire* (quelque part). _Ne pas être à sa place, être importun ou inutile (dans un endroit, une situation).


 
Attention ;"n'avoir que faire (quelque part)" n'a pas le même sens que dans la phrase proposée "n'avoir que faire(de quelque chose)" qui signifie, "ne pas s'en soucier", "ne pas s'en occuper".


----------



## swift

Hola:

en donde la literatura no tiene participación alguna. (¿?)
en donde la literatura no tiene lugar. (¿?)
en donde la literatura no tiene cabida. (¿?)

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Y: "¿no cuenta para nada?"


----------



## Paquita

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Y: "¿no cuenta para nada?"



No sé..
"No cuenta para nada" me parece significar que la metafísica la menosprecia pero  aguanta su presencia, mientras que "n'a que faire" me parecer indicar que es indeseable


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- ... no viene al caso

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## VRF

Bonjour tout le monde,

voyons voir si quelqu'un peut m'aider 

Comment traduiriez-vous l'expression "n'avoir que faire de" dans, par exemple: "Je n'ai que faire de tes excuses".

On pourrait dire "No me importan tus excusas", mais je crois (c'est une impression) que c'est plus brusque.

Est-ce seulement une impression personnelle? Il y a-t-il une autre traduction possible?

Bien merci à tous


----------



## rps

A mon avis c'est pareil. 

*« Je n'ai que faire de tes excuses »* voudrait signifier que les excuses en question n'ont aucune valeur, que on ne sait pas quoi en faire, donc qu'elles importent peu finalement.  

*Tus excusas no valen nada en consecuencia no me importan.*

Sinon aussi: *« Poco me importan tus excusas »*


----------



## VRF

Merci Rps. Effectivement, le sens est le même, par contre, à mon avis, c'est le registre qui est légèrement différent....

Pour moi, toujours, "no me importan XXX" serait plutôt l'équivalent de "je me fiche de tes excuses".

Par contre "je n'ai que faire" implique, dans un sens figuré, bien entendu, que la personne "accepte ces excuses, mais qu'elle ne peut les tenir en compte, etc..." Ce serait comme "tus excusas no me valen" ou "no puedo tener en cuenta tus excusas". 

Merci beaucoup, je crois que je vais opter pour cette dernière option


----------



## rps

Tal vez: 

*« De nada (o de poco) me sirven tus excusas »*

De esa manera, se puede decir, que se aceptan las excusas, pero que éstas no aportan nada a la persona que las recibe.


----------



## VRF

Aussi!

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## LordKhaos

Hola, estoy traduciendo un texto de Jérôme Ferrari, _Où j'ai laissé mon âme,_ y tengo problemas para traducir el siguiente fragmento:

_"Vous, mon capitaine, vous n’en avez jamais rien su, ce n’est pas avec notre compassion ou notre respect, *dont il n’a que faire*, que nous rendons justice à notre ennemi mais avec notre haine, notre cruauté – et notre joie." _

No sé si se trata de alguna expresión, he intentado entender a qué se refiere el "il" pero no saco nada en claro. Lo único que se me ha ocurrido como posible traducción es: "no es con nuestra compasión o con nuestro respeto,* no tiene nada que ver*". Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda. 

LK


----------



## GURB

Hola y bienvenido
_...que le importan un bledo_
Un saludo


----------



## franzjekill

NUEVA PREGUNTA

Buenas tardes. Una pregunta quiero hacer, espero que no sea muy tonta, ya que es la primera que hago, y si lo es, disculpas desde ya. Hay una línea en la famosa y hermosa canción _Les feuilles mortes _que no entiendo; no entiendo* la construcción, *y su significado solo lo puedo entonces tratar de adivinar.  Es la última de las siguientes cuatro estrofas que permiten las reglas:

_En ce temps-là, la vie était plus belle
Et le soleil plus brûlant qu'aujourd'hui.
Tu étais ma plus douce amie
*Mais je n'ai que faire des regrets*_

Por el resto de la canción, en la que él recuerda su antiguo amor con mucho cariño y nostalgia, creo adivinar que expresa que no quiere o que no debe mostrar o demostrar arrepentimiento, o que, directamente, no tiene nada de lo que arrepentirse. ¿Cuál es el significado? _Je ne dois/on ne doit pas exprimer des regrets ? Je ne veux pas exprimer des regrets? Je ne regrette rien?_

No encontré esta pregunta hecha anteriormente en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## jprr

Hola:
Como ves esa construcción generó ya un par de dudas 

n'avoir que faire de = no importarle nada a alguien

...pero los lamentos no me importan /me importan un xxx
...pero ya que más dan los lamentos


----------



## Paquita

Solo MI opinión....
Interpreto "regrets" no como arrepentimientos sino como nostalgia, añoranzas, y el "je n'ai que faire" como un reproche a sí mismo por evocar recuerdos que le dan tristeza.
Lo veo como un "basta ya de añoranzas". Repito, solo mi interpretación...


----------



## franzjekill

¡Gracias jprr y Paquita! No se me ocurrió buscar la estructura en vez de las palabras textuales. Las letras de canciones suelen tener más de una intrepretación, pero cualquiera de ellas va bien con el tono de la canción.


----------

